# Are there part time coding jobs out there where they pay you per chart?



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Feb 23, 2014)

Just wondering. I have a bit of experience under my belt. I was wondering if there are part time coding jobs out there where they pay you per chart.


I would need it to be remote.


----------



## sheardmd (Feb 24, 2014)

I work part-time for T-Systems Rev Cycle + and I get paid per chart.  I do ER coding.


----------



## kumeena (Feb 24, 2014)

If you don't mind can you tell me how much they par for 1 chart? What do you capture? (Radiology,Drugs,etc.,)

Thank you


----------



## cordelia (Feb 24, 2014)

Pretty sure kiwi-tek pays per chart, but I am not sure what type of positions they have available. 


Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## YPUllom (Feb 24, 2014)

Outcomes pays by chart but not sure if they are doing any hiring right now.  And the per chart thing will probably change because they were recently bought by Altegra and Altegra pays per hour. (both are remote and both offer part time as far as I know) Not sure either of them are hiring right now.


----------

